# Milbemax worming tablet



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi all

My husband took Jack-jack to the vets for his second jab and asked the vet about worming. The vet gave him a Milbemax tablet which is to be split into two and Jack-jack will take half each time. 
If I had been there, I would have asked about Milbemax compared with Drontal....just wondering if anyone knows about it and if it's any good? Thanks!!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Milbemax is a good wormer, my vet uses it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

The main benefit of Milbemax is it also covers lung worm which seems to be getting more common in this country.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

My vet does both Milbemax and Drontal and my vet started Bailey off with Milbemax, so we've had it ever since.


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

I used Milbemax on my GSD's, but now used Drontal on all of them because i have a Border collie and Milbemax can cause seizures in them apprently
Here is a link to Milbemax and possible side effects etc
http://www.ah.novartis.com/products/en/milbemax_dog.shtml
xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

We always use Milbemax. Wouldnt change to anything else


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I use drontal for my 2 Beardies, as they are not allowed Milbemax, had an email a few months ago warning all collie owners that this is not suitable for any strain of collie !!


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

hairydog said:


> I use drontal for my 2 Beardies, as they are not allowed Milbemax, had an email a few months ago warning all collie owners that this is not suitable for any strain of collie !!


Glad i got my info correct, i dont use it on any now, just Drontal
xx


----------



## mashabella (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks all for the info and replies!! I think poodles are in no way related to collies then lol


----------

